# Atv maintenance



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I just purchased a used 04 Honda Rincon with a plow. It looks to have been worked hard and put away wet. I am almost certain the previous owner has not done much for maintenance besides an oil change when they felt like it. I know its a Honda and they are supposed to be very reliable. What would you recommend I have looked at or serviced on this machine prior to snow removal this season? I have a 48" cycle country plow for it, just mainly for sidewalks. Are there any grease points that I should be aware of that are not visible? I was definitely going to make sure the air filter and oil is fresh, along with a new battery on hand. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

change gear oils, engine oil & filter, change the air filter, grease all grease fittings. thats really all.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your in Madison WI, I would just take it to the Engelhart center and have them due a check over ot it and make sure its all good to go. I know most honda's have valve adjustments that need to be made at certian times depend on the hours and stuff. Also if you got it used and she's been rode hard and put up wet as you said you want to make sure the ATV will start when its been sitting for 3 weeks and cold
if you dont have the $$$ for a dealer service like already said change the Diff oils engine Oil, New air filter and a New spark Plug also.

you may want to venture over to some ATV forums and inquire there as to you got a quad used and what to go over on it. www.highlifter.com lots of traffic at highlifter has a Honda ATV section, www.hondaforeman.com has a forum that break down to the Honda Atv models. Foremans/Ranchers/Rubicon/Rincons

good luck and have a great plowing season.

Sublime out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;634228 said:


> change gear oils, engine oil & filter, change the air filter, grease all grease fittings. thats really all.


yep gear oil is good to change, I do it every year. I recently just did all that except grease, I don't think mine has any fittings? I couldn't find any, I will have to check on the internet


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I change the oil once a year and gear oil once a year.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i change my oil in the spring and fall because i do alot of trail riding in the summer


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i change oil regularly, ive replaced a couple cv joints and brakes, keep your radiator clean and commence beating? my bike is ridden regularly. very good machine imo


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya check the boots. I have had to replace one half shaft upfront and a boot.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I change my oil once a year and I have closed grease fittings so I don't have to grease it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Those that change the oil once a year must not get drove much. Change it depening on how much you drive it, before big storms are important to me. 

Is the rincon an electronic manual shift? If so go run it hard and make sure it doesn't mess up. Its the only thing we ever have go wrong on our hondas (we have one that have 15k miles and another with 8k miles) its called an angle sensor, it determins the shift and at times it will just blink on the screen. Mine is doing it again so i need to go try and get honda to pay for it again.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

nothing against Engelhart they have good service tecs, i have bought several things there and 1 thing from mad city power sports, you should develop a relationship with both of them. Engelhart seems to not care that you are a contractor and that if something goes wrong or its time for a service you may need it done ASAP in my world that means yesterday because i use it on a daily basis. mad city power sports on the other hand no matter how backed up they are will get it done in no more than a day in my experiance. the seem to value your business more.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I appreciate the responses. The quad does have the automatic and manual (push button) shift, I rode it on the trail this summer without any problems. I also heard that Hondas do not like the cold very much? The choke on my machine doesnt stay pulled out, instead you choke it and it pulls itself back in. Is that supposed to happen? I started it up yesterday in the cold and the choke needed to stay on, so I had to hold it. I am thinking that it is supposed to do that, so it isnt ran with it on or something. I will definitely do the maintenance as described. I second your thoughts on Engelhart. 

Chris


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

My Rancher has the pull out choke that if let go it pulls it self back in I just hold it out for about 10-20seconds and then let it go and the machine stays running and then in another Minute or so make sure that it is pushed all the way back in.

I'm taken my quads to Vetesnik's in Richland Center as thats where they came from and had pretty good luck there with them. I was just throwing Engelharts name cause I know there up there and Madcity power sports moving and building a new shop and all I was guessing thing's might be a little hecktic there.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

those of you with the choke problem my rancher did the same thing. to fix it pull back the metal spring thing around the base of the choke boot and then pull the boot back then you will see a sort of plastic nut on the inside tighten that up until the choke is tighter. hard to explain but if you try it you will figure it out easily.


----------

